# San Luis Pass - New Rules (Well now being enforced)



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I was out at San Luis Pass this weekend. I was headed over to Follet Island and was handed this flyer:









All the rules sound great except the last one seems to be a "catch all"

I still witnessed many 4x4's and 4wheelers running around the place over dunes etc, some not.

Trash is a huge issue out there the amount of people and trash generated far exceeds the capabilities of the barrels and trash receptacles you'll see.

I was approached by a cop on SLP the week before telling me to pour out the beer. I said sure without a question and emptied it immediately. He then said its better to have it in a cup. I took the hint and said thanks.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Yep, same thing is Sea Isle. Styro cup sales about to go up!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

No camping? Why?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

styrofoam is probably illegal on the beach too



troy merrill said:


> Yep, same thing is Sea Isle. Styro cup sales about to go up!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> No camping? Why?


or campfires?

***?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> or campfires?
> 
> ***?


 Might set the incoming tarballs and slick on fire. :wink:


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

It might as well say "No Trespassing on Beach"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> styrofoam is probably illegal on the beach too


hmmm, could be. Of course they have never, ever bothered us before about anything. I guess we'll learn by fire.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

thats so wrong its right..:cheers:
:bounce:


Texas T said:


> Might set the incoming tarballs and slick on fire. :wink:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That is out of control. What they need to do is control littering. I don't think I'm going to be spending much time down there anymore..

Matagorda here I come..


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

No campfires??... But sir this is a bonfire! It's 5 stories high


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

lordbater said:


> That is out of control. What they need to do is control littering. I don't think I'm going to be spending much time down there anymore..
> 
> Matagorda here I come..


Littering is a huge issue I did a study with a friend of mine that went to Texas A&M Galveston. We concluded that Galveston (West End) from 101st ST to San Luis Pass needed approximately 200 more trash cans 1/2 of which were needed at SLP.

My buddy has documented pictures, stats everything he submitted it to the county and they sent out 200 trash cans... this was before Ike... Now they are all gone again and were back to same problem!

The trash collection was also a big issue... People would leave bags next to trash can and have them just rot etc. Birds come by, you can just imagine... well everyone has seen it... They know its not a pleasant site or smell...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have a question.

Is San Luis Pass beach public beach? Since when is it illegal to camp on a public beach?

So is it illegal to have a fire or camp fire and what is the difference? Since you can't camp then it wouldn't be a camp fire.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope that flier was 2 sided, English on one side Spanish on the other, I seldom go to the Galveston side of the pass anymore. rs


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Its Public.

Only in English... They need it in Spanish half of the fisherman / campers are hispanics. Very nice people no doubt just don't speak English that well if at all, some do mainly the younger generations so translation is needed but I speak enough Spanish to get into trouble I've met tons of nice families down there.

A lot of people like to camp and setup tents fish all night etc... This would be the "camping" some do start fires etc. They don't enforce as they should and this is why there is now an issue etc.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW! That is outrageous! No camping??? I wonder if fishing all night is considered camping?

Is that even part of the City of Galveston? If not how can the Galveston PD patrol there?


WestEndAngler......... What is so "GREAT" about not being able to camp on a public beach?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

These are the ridiculous ones:
No alcoholic beverages (I agree with no bottles)
No camping
No camp fires
Thank God for Brazoria County, where freedom still exists.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

trodery said:


> WOW! That is outrageous! No camping??? I wonder if fishing all night is considered camping?


No, I asked that question to a LEO out there this past weekend... He told me No (you can fish all night) but would any of your actions during the night fall under "Reckless or Careless Activities" I started to laugh he said I thought so :cheers:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

so if I want to drink a couple of cold beers on the beach I can't?? No camping?? No fires?? If they would just enforce the littering and driving on the dunes the place would be fine. Oh and if TPW would spend some time down there most of the people that litter would be run off. Can you drink on east beach? Bet u can.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

and well, technically you don't have to stay overnight to have a camp setup, so I guess my EZ up and umbrella are out..

If they could just cut down on the number of dirty diapers out there that would put a big chunk in it..

a


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> These are the ridiculous ones:
> No alcoholic beverages (I agree with no bottles)
> No camping
> No camp fires
> Thank God for Brazoria County, where freedom still exists.


*Freedoms?* Where is ther such a place so I may venture?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes it is City of Galveston and they are very serious about wanting to enforce it. Friend of mine who is GPD said a city councilman is really ******** off about the condition of the west end beaches in regards to trash and since they expect possible increased crowds due to the spill they want the beach to be as clean as possible. The city wants to spruce things up in an effort to draw more people down post Ike. I cannot say I blame them for wanting to try to clean things up but banning camping is going a bit far. The should just regulate it by requiring permits or something similar.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I think he meant Titlum Tatlum Bayou where there are 5 exit routes and 4 boats at the dock plus he's surrounded by water 

I can see Sandy now... "COME AND TAKE IT"


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well blame it on the disrespect.Then there is the others that come here from other state's that really do not GAF.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

crw91383 said:


> Yes it is City of Galveston and they are very serious about wanting to enforce it. Friend of mine who is GPD said a city councilman is really ******** off about the condition of the west end beaches in regards to trash and since they expect possible increased crowds due to the spill they want the beach to be as clean as possible. The city wants to spruce things up in an effort to draw more people down post Ike. I cannot say I blame them for wanting to try to clean things up but banning camping is going a bit far. The should just regulate it by requiring permits or something similar.


We've always had no issues with campfires out at SLP, the cops do frown upon it and would always say do we have it under control or stop to make sure we could put it out in a hurry. When they see 3 5A buckets full of water and shovels from digging a fire pit they usually move on. We've had them tell us party over before etc. but usually and almost always in the past they've moved on.

The issue you don't want to have happen is 50 fires going on with cars everywhere wind picks up and now hot embers and coals are flying all over the place and catch some dry grass and set fire to the entire dune system...

We are just starting to see new vegetation out there. Also the bird nesting grounds that were once there are no more I remember them being roped off prior to Ike.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

This is why I love living close to Matagorda. I enjoy a campfire and a cold beer on the beach!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Leave galveston and the dirty diapers to the city of galveston as they deserve it. Spend a couple of bucks and the rest of your money in Surfside.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The trash is out of hand over there. That is what really needs to be addressed.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Typical, one extreme to the other. No rules or regs and then get stupid. I have not been in a good while and now I will never go back.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Galveston County / City only wants the tourists to visit and spend their money. Galveston no longer caters to fishermen in my opinon, they're doing everything possible to limit access.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Those laws have been in place for several years now. Thats one of the reasons I stay west of the toll bridge.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

CrazyYak said:


> Galveston County / City only wants the tourists to visit and spend their money. Galveston no longer caters to fishermen in my opinon, they're doing everything possible to limit access.


I don't see that happening, at least not to that extreme. I'm sure there's a case to made for both sides.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Gary said:


> Those laws have been in place for several years now. Thats one of the reasons I stay west of the toll bridge.


Yes sir. I pay the $2 toll or sometimes get waived through if I bring cat food :rotfl:


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Does this include Surfside or public beach access' 1-6 on blue water highway?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wish2fish said:


> Does this include Surfside or public beach access' 1-6 on blue water highway?


no


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

enforcing the trash would be simple. 90% of the trash is from people that don't have a fishing license.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> I don't see that happening, at least not to that extreme. I'm sure there's a case to made for both sides.


Specifically kayak launch access, we're losing more and more spots as each year passes. Probably due to the fact the "free" access is abused by many -- there's always one to ruin it for everyone else. Also continued development...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They have been taking away the PUBLIC's right to the beach for as far as I can remember looks like they about got it done. I got a campfire ticket there about 7 years ago. I had a fire down by the water. LOL! I asked her what is gonna catch of fire?? The sand?? GPD


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

So let me get this straight this law does not apply on the west side of the toll bridge? Treasure Island will have to change its name to " Trash Island "


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> These are the ridiculous ones:
> No alcoholic beverages (I agree with no bottles)
> No camping
> No camp fires
> Thank God for Brazoria County, where freedom still exists.


I have to agree with coach on this one - surfside is where we have been going for 5 years now. i dont do galveston beaches anymore.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

goldie said:


> So let me get this straight this law does not apply on the west side of the toll bridge? Treasure Island will have to change its name to " Trash Island "


West of the Toll Bridge is Brazoria County. rs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"back in the day" we all respected ea. other down there, now a few bad apples can and have spoiled it for everyone PARTICULARLY WITH NOT CLEANING UP THEIR STINKIN CAMP SITES.

Put your beverage in a foam cup and act like you have some sense and keep the tunes at a reasonable volume, bag your trash and you will prob. be left alone..................or not


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I can see it now, new signs out at SLP


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> View attachment 300231


gee, what *can* you do?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Next we will need to pay a fee or pull a permit to stay over night there and fish


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes these rules have been for the pass a long time. Never really enforced though. We use to camp down there alot without any problems. Sometimes a officer would go by and ask any fires be put out was about it. Then a couple years back we were camping down there, (well had a tent up as we were night fishing, if anyone wanted to take a snooze) at 2 am a officer came by and made everyone take tents down on the beach. One poor single father that brought his 3 small children down for camping had to load those poor babies up at 2 am and drive back home. Ever since that we have never put up a tent again. 

I agree the trash issue down there really needs to be dealt with as a main focus. I agree on the 4-wheelers too because alot of them drive wild and crazy with no concern or respect to anyone elses safety and they are tearing the beach up.

As it is now there isn't much stretch left at SLP for all the vacationers and fishing people. It gets pretty crowded, as too The Point development took half of it away. Sure you can park and walk down to their beach area to fish....not.

Soooooo, pay the 2 bucks and go over the bridge.:dance:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

All this is going to do is push the trash further up the east toward Jamaica Beach/Isla/etc.

INSTEAD, the **** GW's could go down there and start enforcing regs- this would take a lot of that crud out. Also, they need a better method of containing garbage, like WEAngler stated, the trash bins down there are laughable and they are ALWAYS overflowing with disgusting mess.

No alcohol? Yeah right, they want to enforce these regs, then they need to quit making people pay a toll. Part of the beauty of the west end is how it's remote and sort of untamed (was until the candyland neighborhoods). The only thing they should enforce is the riding over sand dunes as they are vital to sustaining the beaches life. Everything else, in moderation, with the exception of writing thousands of dollars worth of fish/game regulation, is good. No camping/campfires is taking our beaches away from us. Looks like Im back to writing the toll guys "IOUs" hahahaha


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> Yes sir. I pay the $2 toll or sometimes get *waived through if I bring cat food* :rotfl:


There is a guy trying to give away a live rat in another thread. You slide that into the toll collection box and they will probably waive you through for life


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

It's going to be hillarious when you get these tourists all stuck in the sand down there. Since Ike I've seen more trash and leftover campsites (broken canopies, tents, etc) than ever before. Lately everytime I go down there fishing theres idiots tearing up the dunes. Maybe the idiots will go somewhere else and we can enjoy slp again. Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with ALL the rules.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

On a lot of Florida beaches now it is ILLEGAL to intentionally fish for or attempt to catch sharks. I think it's a LEO's discretion to interpret most places there, but some have specifics like "no tackle heavier than 30# test" or "no hooks larger than..." from what I've heard. If we get to that point here, then we should start the process to take over the government, but at least we can still fish for whatever we feel like (like free people) for now. I've seen some pretty undesirable crowds down there before, looking like they want to start some trouble with everybody and throwing trash all over the place. Then a guy got murdered out there on the beach near the toll-bridge not long ago. I guess it's those POS types that made Galveston LEO decide enough's enough. Can't blame them for getting fed up with it. For the most part from what I see these days, people suck.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya'll sure it isn't big $$$$ squeezing the local politicians to make it more of a hassle to go to the beach on the East side? Once all the grasslands are developed with half million dollar homes the city stands to get a ****load of tax revenue. Those upper crust types have trash service; no cans needed to be tended to by the city. Just a guess. B&P


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

danny said "s***load."


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Put up some lights and the people think your doing them a favor providing a lit area at night for their kids to swim in......


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I just call it like I see it. Screw the man! That's what I say. Danny


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We used to conduct Beach Cleanups the day after big tourist weekends from 101st ST to SLP. I think I need to get back to doing that with the website, help from 2COOL would be needed as well. Ever since graduating college the "free time" is non existent so I'll have allocate a weekend for it.

I have some numbers of Galveston officials I'll call and touch base with if anyone is interested in helping out just let me know trying to get an idea if there is enough of an interest. Having websites and organizations assist local officials with cleanups are always a good thing. For everyone involved.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

There was a 0 tolerance thing going on this past weekend I heard on Channel 13, I'm sure they were talking about Houston something like you couldn't refuse breathalyzer?? Not sure if this was statewide.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Trash east west and in between.*

I wrote Galv county that the blue barrels are a joke...always overflowing. I suggested they needed real dumpsters with lids. They responded promptly and politely, but their answer was that folks would dump household trash in dumpsters if they put them out. ???????????????????????? So, basically if they put out dumpsters they could kill two birds...beach trash and general illegal dumped trash??????????? Sounds like a fair use of tax/econ development dollars to me.

The picture below is from the N. Jetty. Title should be "How can you tell you are not in Florida but instead in Texas?"


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Ya'll sure it isn't big $$$$ squeezing the local politicians to make it more of a hassle to go to the beach on the East side? Once all the grasslands are developed with half million dollar homes the city stands to get a ****load of tax revenue. Those upper crust types have trash service; no cans needed to be tended to by the city. Just a guess. B&P


That is the way I see it too!!!!!!!!!! 
Candyland 1/2 million dollar houses on land that WAS WETLANDS
Now tell me that money cant buy everything.... even the public beach away from us......


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Developers are runnin' out of resources on that side. They are are so close to the pass now you smell their cooks makin' dinner. They'll be the first ones to cry when the weed line gets moved again from a decent sized storm. Oh, wait they'll pad Gary Patterson's pocket or his special interests and get overlooked. I count myself fortunate to be surrounded by the Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge and being land locked on all sides. Praise God! B&P


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

F SLP


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Developers are runnin' out of resources on that side. They are are so close to the pass now you smell their cooks makin' dinner. They'll be the first ones to cry when the weed line gets moved again from a decent sized storm. Oh, wait they'll pad Gary Patterson's pocket or his special interests and get overlooked. I count myself fortunate to be surrounded by the Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge and being land locked on all sides. Praise God! B&P


That would be Jerry Patterson, not Gary at the GLO.

http://www.votepatterson.com/

E Mail him and most likely youll recieve a form letter from Bill Peacock.

Been there and have done that!:headknock


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

My bad dogcatcher. I was gettin' ready to rant and go off like a rocket. The ol' blood pressure was startin to boil and I quit my meds this last week. I've calmed down now. But I still say "screw the Man!" whatever his name is. B&P


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

As always, greed will make many men do very bad things.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Whatever happened to TOBA?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Whatever happened to TOBA?


Gone.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Go ahead and get the dumpsters, but put cameras there so you can catch teh contractors that will fill it up past teh brim each night.


----------



## BigK__ (Oct 15, 2008)

they use to inforce this years ago. the cops told us if you have a pole in the water all night then you could camp. just don't put bait on the hook...lol,,, but how about the prop propelled hang gliders,,,could be wreekess indagerment...????


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

everything I do is reckless, that's discrimination. I like driving in the rough sand and back through the trails. I agree that we need to protect the dunes. The fine for that is freaking outrageous..

a


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I enjoy 4x4, wheelin' whatever you'd like to call it but most people in that sport know and respect the concept of "Tread Lightly"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Too bad we no longer have an advocacy group looking out for our rights.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

trodery said:


> WestEndAngler......... What is so "GREAT" about not being able to camp on a public beach?


Somehow missed this one...

I love camping and have camped many times out at SLP. I think the trash it causes and the lack of pick up / drop of dumpsters or cans that are collected (ON A REGULAR BASIS <--- huge issue) cause there to be, basically a dump on our public beach. This cleanup effort so to speak that was mentioned earlier is I'm assuming an effort to make the beach look more appealing or welcoming.

I wouldn't let my child (if I had one) play in an area with trash & bottles everywhere etc. I think this is the thinking and it stinks that we're at this junction or that they (the county) have allowed it to go this route after numerous attempts to bring the problem to their attention only to have it fall on deaf ears.

I know some areas are better than others but we all know the troubled spots, below the SLP bridge, at the beach accesses near FM 3005 and some even just litter where there vehicles are parked.

The beach access on either side of Spanish Grant, Pirates & Jamaica Beach after one day become full with trash littering the area. Then people just come by and toss the trash on the ground for someone else to pick up. Wind blows everything around its just out of control and something needs to be done.

You bring it in, bring it out should be a simple concept that everyone should follow.

More trash cans would help for the most part I see people using them but they get full QUICK and the ones that are over used are near the exits. Really they need to be picked up daily not before & after the weekend.

I think after Ike a lot of the private trash pickup services stopped? Maybe I'm wrong but I remember having to switch from Private to City pickup around that time.

I'm still going to post up out there and they can call it what they want that's all I have to say about that :bounce:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

edit

me too WEA, I think maybe you took great for bad...

maybe I'm still missing something, can't find the original post...

a


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't like the regs any more than anyone else. Complaining about them on this forum won't make things any better, as complaining seldom does. You've got an advocacy group and you're a member. Question is, are you looking after your privileges or just venting? (When they can pass rules taking them away, they're not rights, they're privileges)

Has anyone gone to city council meetings where these things are discussed? Does anyone know the history and reasons behind the decisions to pass the rules, then what appears to be a recent decision to enforce these regs?

I see someone has done a study indicating more trash cans are needed. That's a great start. How about fire rings so there aren't a thousand piles of burnt ashes on Sunday mornings? Banning campfires isn't generally about burning the beach, it's about the piles of burnt ashes left behind.

It's easy to blame "the man" or "rich folks" for taking away what was freely available in years past. The world is getting crowded, my friends. When that happens, commodities like beach space become scarce and the temptation is there to cash in on the limited supply. And taxes on those $million houses are contributing to educating the kids of Galveston during a time when cities all over the country are laying off teachers. 

Galveston hasn't come close to recovering from Ike. The BP spill, as unfortunate as it is could be an opportunity to draw the tourists to Galveston and it seems the city wants to put its best face on so tourists get in the habit of coming to Texas instead of LA, MS, GA and FL. I think it's misguided, but nobody cares what I think, just what I do.

On the east and west coasts, these rules have been in place and enforced for up to 50 years. Try driving a vehicle on a beach in California or New Jersey and see what happens to you.


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

I would actually like to see some officers down there on a regular basis enforcing some of these rules to get the word out that some activity down there won't be tolerated and maybe discourage those that do not have any respect for our coast and beaches to go elsewhere so that those of us who enjoy our fishing and family times at the beach can do so. I would like to see more GW's down there for the over abundance of illegal fishing people there. 

4 wheelers would be fine if you respect the beach. To many bring trailors of them down and let their children take off and run loose with them tearing the dunes and beach up, though not just the children seen to many adults that know better too.

Now for the alcohol issue, I'de be very happy putting my beer in a cup. Sorry beer and fishing go hand in hand while sitting there waiting for your line to go ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing. 

But seriously I think they need to do a crack down out there and get some respect back to what is left of our coastline to fish. I don't know what is going to help with the trash issue. That is just sad sad sad everytime I go down there. Under the bridge area back to the bay section is just down right disgusting. It's enough we have garbage that washes up from the rigs,ships, and such from off shore. It doesn't take much effort if everyone would bring a plastic bag as I do, put your trash in and take it with you when you leave.

I really don't understand the "no camping" part??? People camping mean income to the stores down there. I know I've made many runs to Jamaica beach to the little grocery store there when camping. Long as your being repectful to others I don't understand the "no camping" part. People come from out of town, even Houston for that matter for the weekend, after a days play on the beach it's long drive back to Houston when your a fried salty sea dog. I know use to do it, nice to just kick back at night and enjoy watching the shooting stars. But now I live in Galveston and still would like to pitch a tent and lay out there at night.

Anyway I don't know the answer....everyone just starts going across the bridge then sooner or later Brazoria will have enough of it too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

impulse said:


> I don't like the regs any more than anyone else. Complaining about them on this forum won't make things any better, as complaining seldom does. You've got an advocacy group and you're a member.


What group is that?


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

I have been watching what has happened to the Pass area since the late 60's. I often make mention to my fishing pals Mother Nature needs to correct all this development that has happened the last couple decades or so. We lost our house in Sea Isle in 83 due to Alicia and rebuilt, if I offended any with the Mother Nature/ hurricane part. It will soon all be concreted and bulkheaded. Its a shame.


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

gmoney said:


> I have been watching what has happened to the Pass area since the late 60's. I often make mention to my fishing pals Mother Nature needs to correct all this development that has happened the last couple decades or so. We lost our house in Sea Isle in 83 due to Alicia and rebuilt, if I offended any with the Mother Nature/ hurricane part. It will soon all be concreted and bulkheaded. Its a shame.


Hahaha I said a prayer Ike would take "The Point" out. Sorry if I offended anyone on that too.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

lordbater said:


> edit
> 
> me too WEA, I think maybe you took great for bad...
> 
> ...


1st post on this thread I said all changes were "great"... Maybe "needed" was the word I should have used :spineyes:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Why don't the gw's just keep a pair of officers there circulating and checking regs. If they right a ticket and it doesn't get paid ,what happens to the offender when they check him next time ?

Arizona doesn't have this problem on their beaches. By the way I am still looking for a guy who sold beachfront property there, his last name is Strait.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

It's our duty to report poaching to Operation Game Thief. But I agree with you its their duty to actually be "AROUND". Every person out there fishing should be hauled off to jail or ticketed, assuming they even pay the fine which usually is not the case... The reason they should all be hauled off & ticketed is because none of them have a fishing license... Not to mention the undersized fish and over limits I constantly call in and take photos of & submit.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

It's not the people that go there and camp or have a few beers and catch fish. It's the DA's that go there make a mess and not clean it up. It's ***** that has to get drunk and raise cane throwing bottles every place, It's the fool that thinks he caught it so he can keep it that has screwed it up. If people would just treat our beaches like it was there home and not trash them out (maybe they trash out there own home) we wouln't need so many laws.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think alot of these rules have always been there just never enforced. I would be surprised to actually see them try for any length of time. 

You can write all the fines you want to illegals and it will accomplish nothing. 

However if they are successful in cleaning up the beach then my hat is off to them. That place has been a dumping ground for so long and it makes you ashamed to be human when you see it.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I can hear it now when i'm at the toll and my kids say "look daddy there's the beach it's for the birds."

Them feral cats need something to eat.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> enforcing the trash would be simple. 90% of the trash is from people that don't have a fishing license.


Got that right...same people that dump their diapers in the Wal-Mart parking lot and don't give a hoot about size or possessian limits.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> No camping? Why?


I wrote about things like this happening on another fishing website... Slowly things that we have been able to do for years are being taken away or we are now being charged to do it.. We are losing the rights to our open beaches all of the time... don't be surprised if someday you see a sign " Beach is Open from 11 AM to 11:59 AM"


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> These are the ridiculous ones:
> No alcoholic beverages (I agree with no bottles)
> No camping
> No camp fires
> *Thank God for Brazoria County, where freedom still exists*.


Then I suggest you watch who you vote into office there...>)


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been going there for a while now to do surf fishing only. This is something that I have noticed in the recent years. There are several new house that have been built on the beach side. You used to be able to access the beach at Rusty Hook and drive all the way to the bridge. Now, wherever there is a set of homes, they have posts in the ground and you cannot drive in front of them. I'm wondering if real estate has anything to do with this new enforcement.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

phi471 said:


> I've been going there for a while now to do surf fishing only. This is something that I have noticed in the recent years. There are several new house that have been built on the beach side. You used to be able to access the beach at Rusty Hook and drive all the way to the bridge. Now, wherever there is a set of homes, they have posts in the ground and you cannot drive in front of them. I'm wondering if real estate has anything to do with this new enforcement.


So far they don't have the right to block access to a public beach... Take pictures and addresses and send to the state...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Gary said:


> What group is that?


You, me and everyone else here who doesn't agree with the rules and the way they're enforced.

Unfortunately, we can't pony up the bucks to hire lobbyists and attorneys like the real estate developers, hotel operators (camping on the beach cuts into their business), and NIMBY beach home owners.

It's either DIY, hire someone, or sit back and complain while watching them erode the simple pleasures we took for granted for decades. And make no mistake, I've lived on all 3 coasts in the USA and Texas is one of the last places they haven't outlawed everything but spending money and sunbathing.

I'm not bashing anyone, but I have not seen many constructive suggestions on the pages of this thread for the next step that should be taken. Is it going to a council meeting, getting a petition together, filing a lawsuit, sponsoring a weekend beach cleanup, or something else?


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

San Luis Pass used to be the place where we would drive to via the beach, old man-made roads or Roosters old bait camp roads. We would fish, camp, drink whatever we wanted.I remember my dad, uncles and grandpa drinking Pearl,Schlitz and Falstaff. We would ride our 3 wheelers or dune buggys, pop fire works,etc.

We never littered, in fact my mom and Aunt always took other peoples trash home plus ours. The only glass I remember was what the Scotch or the Jack was poured in.

Guess we pretty much broke every rule that rules the Pass today. Sad deal nowadays. Down right depressing to me.


----------



## lebowski (Dec 27, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Leave galveston and the dirty diapers to the city of galveston as they deserve it. Spend a couple of bucks and the rest of your money in Surfside.


I totally agree. If they want to put out restrictions like that, don't spend any of your hard earned money on that side of the pass. That being said, I graduated from A&M Galveston and we used to camp out there all the time. I still live on the island. The development out there has really affected what folks can and can't do. Sad...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

impulse said:


> You, me and everyone else here who doesn't agree with the rules and the way they're enforced.
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't pony up the bucks to hire lobbyists and attorneys like the real estate developers, hotel operators (camping on the beach cuts into their business), and NIMBY beach home owners.


TOBA, the 2Coolers, CCCF, the Surfriders and some other groups did in fact raise a bunch of money and sued the State of Texas to enforce the Texas Open Beaches Act and it was thrown out of court. They cited "Lack of Jurisdiction".

And your right. Centex and their lobbiest had deeper pockets than we did.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

impulse said:


> I'm not bashing anyone, but I have not seen many constructive suggestions on the pages of this thread for the next step that should be taken. Is it going to a council meeting, getting a petition together, filing a lawsuit, sponsoring a weekend beach cleanup, or something else?


Now Ill adress the second part of you post. We have done the petitions, filed the lawsuits, council meetings, beach clean ups etc.

Maybe some fresh and new eyes on this issue is what we need!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Gary said:


> We have done the petitions, filed the lawsuits, council meetings, beach clean ups etc.


Gary, thanks for the info. It's news to me, but then I spend most of my time overseas and most of the rest traveling around the west on sales calls. Are you aware of anyplace that the text of the lawsuits and petitions, or minutes of the council meetings is available for review?

I rarely get down to the beach and miss the days when I lived in Corpus and you could drive down the beach with a cold beer and wave at the police, who we held in very high regard. Drive a little further down and you were at the "clothing optional" beach, where people got horrific sunburns in places the sun rarely shown.

Perhaps there can be compromises on some of the issues, like a designated camping area, fire rings (even Huntington Beach in California allows fires on the beach as long as they're in the rings they have provided) or perhaps fires in those big portable fire pits that can be taken away when you leave?

It sounds like the police are being reasonable about the alcohol, with the ban being a good mechanism for ejecting people that get out of hand. Big coozies that cover the entire can and a little discretion may be all you need.

I see that people get all wound up on these threads and wish there were a way to channel that energy to actually accomplish something other than popping corn.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I wrote about things like this happening on another fishing website... *Slowly things that we have been able to do for years are being taken away or we are now being charged to do it..* We are losing the rights to our open beaches all of the time... don't be surprised if someday you see a sign " Beach is Open from 11 AM to 11:59 AM"


Your absolutely right .... as the planet gets more and more crowded resources are going to get stretched thinner and thinner. In this case you have more beach traffic faced up against more people living close to (and on) the beach. People who own homes and property there don't want garbage piling up in front of it.

Look at some of the shinannigans going on in California. Michael Eisner (of Disney fame) taking it upon himself to gate off public access to the beach in front of his multi-million dollar home. He complained not enough rest rooms for the public and the city refused to add any.

It gets even worse in some 3rd world countries (including Mexico). There folks who have been fishing for generations are no longer allowed beach access because all the tourist hotels have swallowed up the beach.

Like I said, welcome to a crowded planet.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Well having been around Galveston and the West end since the sixties, all I can say is GREAT that there will be some bubba enforcement, too many careless , reckless, trashy people ruining what once used to be a fairly pristine area, I see nothing onerous in the rules being enforced. We drove our cars down the beach to get to the pass, there were no bubba carrying machines disrupting a quiet days fishing, now it sounds like a motocross park, heck I won't hardly even fish it on foot anymore due to the punk crowd that shows up, gettin, high, drunk and obnoxious, I hope the LEO's and Galveston County clamp down hard, used to be a great wade in the fall -- I don't see this as closing down the beach, I see it as a reasonable measure to get some control if the rifraf trash chunkin knuckleheads which now frequent the pass for other things than fishing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I wonder.... are these "Laws" or simply "Rules"? Is there a difference?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

phi471 said:


> I've been going there for a while now to do surf fishing only. This is something that I have noticed in the recent years. There are several new house that have been built on the beach side. You used to be able to access the beach at Rusty Hook and drive all the way to the bridge. Now, wherever there is a set of homes, they have posts in the ground and you cannot drive in front of them. I'm wondering if real estate has anything to do with this new enforcement.


ILLEGAL! :cop:

They just put up the pilings to prevent people from crossing in front...

If I had a bigger bumper I'd knock over a few of them piling and open it up for everyone (just sayin') ;-)


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> I wonder.... are these "Laws" or simply "Rules"? Is there a difference?


good question. do you get put in timeout for breaking the rules? :help: how can they give you a ticket for not breaking a law but a rule they passed out on a flyer? What makes that side of the beach any different than the follets side? They are both public beaches.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I had a buddy receive a ticket for speeding on the beach and a warning for driving on "grass" he was pulled over 3-4 years ago by Galveston Sheriff at SLP.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

We went night fishing out there Monday night. Nobody said anything to me. Several times during the night there were groups of cars and people out there racing down the beach and driving reckless, trying to tear up their cars and trucks, with absolutely no consideration for others. I saw several times these idiots harass innocent bystanders. Mostly the problem was them doing donuts right in front of other cars parked near the beach. It got to the point that I was very annoyed with it all, and during one altercation I witnessed, I almost had to intervene, but the car finally made it back to the highway (with some nice dents from running into them while they tried to block the road out!). An old Ford truck and a small Toyota Tacoma with a rebel flag. Those two made royal a$$es of themselves. To the point i was trying to get their license plates so i could call the PD and report them. 
This alone is enough to insure I will not be down there overnight again. I will find a better area, that is more patrolled if I plan an overnighter. I know idiots are everywhere these days but, there are just places were its worse than others. They really need to get a grip on this area. There were atv's and dune buggies all over the place, just flying down the beach. I was waiting on somebody to get hurt or killed.

Its really a shame because its really a nice area to fish and enjoy.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I had a buddy receive a ticket for speeding on the beach and a warning for driving on "grass" he was pulled over 3-4 years ago by Galveston Sheriff at SLP.


but those are laws on every public beach. I think the speed limit is like 15mph. I've been pulled over for speeding on bryan beach. Got a warning from Brazoria County PD though.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sign sign..everywhere a sign.
Pffftt....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> but those are laws on every public beach. I think the speed limit is like 15mph. I've been pulled over for speeding on bryan beach. Got a warning from Brazoria County PD though.


The LEO claimed he was doing 20, he was in 4LOW with severe reduced gearing cop just wanted to hand him a ticket unfortunately. I almost got to walk home :help:


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

If they actually put proper cans out (dozens) near the exits and had crews empty them twice a day along with increasing littering fines, it would go a long way. But no, instead lets just point fingers. city of Houston has dudes in Yellow Hats in carts that do nothing but clean up after the homeless people and empty the garbage cans. Welcome to Liberal Paradise on Earth. We must pay people to clean up our sheite


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

You got that right reelfast! Man no ones going to ruin my Fourth out there. They can't put these signs up just this week and expect me to follow their "rules".!.! Whose onboard with me?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I say we loot the Sea Isle grocery store!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Attica, Attica, Attica.....

Oh, I mean, trash the beach, trash the beach.....


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

sotexhookset said:


> You got that right reelfast! Man no ones going to ruin my Fourth out there. They can't put these signs up *just this week* and expect me to follow their "rules".!.! Whose onboard with me?


Five year old thread?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

bjones2571 said:


> Five year old thread?


Gotta gripe about something....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ uh well you know...,, never mind. My bad. I had no idea at all that reelfast's post was the first in five years on this thread. Where's San Luis Pass anyway?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

It is worth bringing up again...and again...

I hate to see trash all over the place. Just yesterday two pickups were flying by the house about 80 (I live on a FM) and the second (White Avalanche with custom rims) had about 8 to 10 pieces of trash, mostly shotgun shell boxes fly out right in front of the house.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Pretty soon signs will say 'No fun allowed'


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Littering is a problem everywhere. Supposed to be $250 fine in the state of Texas.
But not enforced. Police have better things to do. Rockport is attempting to ban plastic bags at retailers. But that is not the problem. Bags don't get there by themselves.
Some people are just lazy. Trash could be taken home and thrown in their own garbage.
The other day, I walked around my block picking up garbage. I did not see one plastic bag. Mostly drive by dumping of stirofoam cups, beer and coke cans. Maybe these should outlawed like the bags. I don't know the answer except maybe enforcing the law and education. But it is hard to fix laziness. I was at Walmart the other day some man got out of his car and just threw down a McDonald bag and drink in the parking lot and kept walking. There was garbage can 10 feet from him. Too lazy to walk 10 feet.
I went by picked it up and put it on his windshield wiper.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

An oldie, but a goodie. I have a lot of great memories at SLP. Gin clear water - hookin up with chicks, catching tons of fish, mostly away from the riff raff in what liberals might call a "Luxury Yacht" - 22' CC (rotflmao) ..... Fires shouldnt be completely outlawed, but gee golly people (no cussin on 2cool) ... Where is the po po when you need them? Seems to me the local pigs would hang out there and get their quotas in a few hours on the weekends with those rules. 

For me, i'll stay under the bridge hiding out from the long arm of the law. 

#keepSLPclean


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

They should add this line.

Littering will be an instant public canning (10 whips on bare butts).


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> They should add this line.
> 
> Littering will be an instant public canning (10 whips on bare butts).


Public canning? Thas' a bigass Mason jar?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Why can government never strike a happy medium between using common sense and destroying fun completely? You don't have to destroy and ruin the trip to the beach to enforce people cleaning up their trash.

Yes I know this is five years old, but they are no smarter now than they were then. Why no campfires? Why no camping? Its supposed to be a public beach not a Under Big Brother's thumb beach. Its sad that some people are so stupid that they ruin a good time for everyone.

And its even sadder that you can't set off fireworks because too many people are idiots and wouldn't pick up the massive amounts of trash left behind from firewords.



spurgersalty said:


> Public canning? Thas' a bigass Mason jar?


Too funny!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

SLP is privately owned. Both sides of 3005. Galveston County/Police maintain it. Here's the Galv County Tax link. This did get some discussion at the Galv City Council a few years back on enforcement of policies. See link. Zoom in and type any parcel number. Property owner comes up.

http://galvestoncad.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Viewer/index.html?appid=3eb0dac0d2194fbc87981673956b6ef6


----------

